# Uploading EQ settings to BFD 1124DSP?



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

I've just managed (over the past two days) to run REW. In the EQ section, I played around a bit (I don't have a BFD--yet--but I explored various functions) and managed to save (I hope) settings based on a predicted outcome vs target curve for the BFD 1124. Am I correct in assuming that I can simply upload those saved settings (I have a USB to midi cable) to a BFD1124 once I manage to get one and it will apply the correct EQ settings (freq./Q/boost/reduction)? Then I would re-run REW once the BFD is active and check it against the predicted/target curve? Or am I out to lunch?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Ovation123 said:


> I've just managed (over the past two days) to run REW. In the EQ section, I played around a bit (I don't have a BFD--yet--but I explored various functions) and managed to save (I hope) settings based on a predicted outcome vs target curve for the BFD 1124. Am I correct in assuming that I can simply upload those saved settings (I have a USB to midi cable) to a BFD1124 once I manage to get one and it will apply the correct EQ settings (freq./Q/boost/reduction)? Then I would re-run REW once the BFD is active and check it against the predicted/target curve? Or am I out to lunch?


You can upload them or put them in manually. I personally would just put them in manually since you probably won't want all the eq corrections. Anything less than 3 db or really small bandwidth wise should be left out normally. It's a good idea to test afterward, but remember to take multiple readings across the listening area and be sure to tweak placement with your readings too. REW is more than just EQ it can help you get the speakers and subwoofer placed properly too.


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

lsiberian said:


> You can upload them or put them in manually. I personally would just put them in manually since you probably won't want all the eq corrections. Anything less than 3 db or really small bandwidth wise should be left out normally. It's a good idea to test afterward, but remember to take multiple readings across the listening area and be sure to tweak placement with your readings too. REW is more than just EQ it can help you get the speakers and subwoofer placed properly too.


It didn't set too many corrections (six, IIRC) and the predicted curve looks pretty good (I've got a null around 42hz that is not overcome but is attenuated, in theory, by the rest of the predicted curve). Now I just have to find a BFD and try it out.

As for speaker placement, I have a crowded room with extremely limited options. I have shelf space for gear to spare, but unless I change most of the furniture, the speakers and sub are mostly fixed where they are. As I become more familiar with REW, though, I will experiment with placement as much as I can. I have some room treatments, so my sound is pretty decent right now. I just want to tighten up the bass and go from there. As for multiple readings at different listening areas--90% of the time, I'm alone in the "centre chair". But, again, as I become more familiar with the software AND time permits, I will certainly try more readings (I assume that is what the "average the readings" function is for, prior to setting EQ corrections?).


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Cable question re: BFD*

I'm close to pulling the trigger on an internet order for an 1124. I've seen numerous suggestions about using a cable with RCA plug at one end and a mono 1/4" at the other (or an adapter that does the same thing). The place I'm thinking of ordering from sells XLR to RCA (mono--single cable) cables. Would this work as well or would it introduce issues going from balanced to unbalanced that would be avoided with a 1/4" to RCA?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Either way you’re going from balanced to unbalanced, so it doesn’t matter if you use 1/4” or XLR connections on the BFD. An RCA to XLR cable will probably be a bit more expensive, however...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Either way you’re going from balanced to unbalanced, so it doesn’t matter if you use 1/4” or XLR connections on the BFD. An RCA to XLR cable will probably be a bit more expensive, however...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


9$ for 5 feet per cable x 2--not bad. Good to know it will work. Hope to get it soon.


----------

